# rad's little list



## rad (Jun 10, 2006)

my personal list is...

_Paph. dayanum_

yup, thats it ity:

but i have the pleasure of viewing the great GOC collection every day. hardly any reason to have my own.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

We all started with one. Watch out...


----------



## bwester (Jun 10, 2006)

It is addictive........


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

That's just asking for trouble! :evil:


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

I totally agree with Blake and Heather! And I won't be suprised if the fact that you get the opportunity to view Matt's collection gets you to get another one which then leads to another one. Then well see you here more often posting. And then we'll know :rollhappy:


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Great start to a never-ending list


----------

